# Child Friendly Friday Brunches



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good places for Friday Brunch that are also child friendly? Trying to organise a brunch and some friends have children they'd like to bring!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MissS_185 said:


> Does anyone know of any good places for Friday Brunch that are also child friendly? Trying to organise a brunch and some friends have children they'd like to bring!


During Ramadan ?


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

No it's for a week after Ramadan!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

MissS_185 said:


> No it's for a week after Ramadan!


Try Time Out Dubai, it usually has good suggestions/ideas for brunches/venues under different headings/criteria


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Movenpick at JBR do a very child friendly brunch - burgers, chicken nuggets, pizza ... And a chocolate fountain!!!! Fun for all the family!!!!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Bubbalicious at The Westin has lots of activities for kids including a petting zoo.

Downside is the price. Bubbly brunch is now AED595 and IMO they are now trying to compete with the likes of Yalumba with drink stations dotted around the place (I guess they would use this to justify the AED100 increase).


----------



## DeanT (Apr 15, 2012)

furryboots said:


> Bubbalicious at The Westin has lots of activities for kids including a petting zoo.
> 
> Downside is the price. Bubbly brunch is now AED595 and IMO they are now trying to compete with the likes of Yalumba with drink stations dotted around the place (I guess they would use this to justify the AED100 increase).


I took the mrs and 2 year old to bubblicious a few weeks ago. very expensive, but the service and selection of food is amazing. they have a little play area, a petting zoo and they had a chinese acrobatic act too.

However! My 2 year old son decided to sleep through most of it - so I definitely didn't get my money's worth!


----------

